# Good online website to order HQ prints?



## nmasson (May 13, 2010)

Hello,
 I was wondering if anybody could recommend a good website to have high quality large prints made and mailed to you? There are a few good photo labs in town, but I figured that an online lab would probably be a better deal... If it's relevant, I live in California, near San Francisco.
Thanks!
-NICK


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 13, 2010)

Personally, I am fond of White House Custom Color. www.whcc.com Conveniently for me they are located 12 miles from my home in Minnesota but they are a 'national lab'. I have a set of WHCC Lightroom Export Presets available for free on my website at: http://www.fleetingglimpse.com/services/lrkeywordlists.htm and click on the WHCC button at the bottom of the page.

I have heard good things about MPIX but have never used them. I am certain others will chime in here as well.


----------



## Replytoken (May 13, 2010)

I have had prints done through SmugMug when they were using EZ Prints. I believe they now use EZ Prints as well as another lab. I was happy with the 11x14's that printed for me. You may want to give them consideration.

--Ken

Update - The other lab used by SmugMug is Bay Photo. It appears that they use Bay for hand color correction of images. Here ia a page that talks about both labs: http://www.smugmug.com/help/choice-of-printing-labs .


----------



## Robert T Higaki (May 16, 2010)

I like to deal with people face to face so I have more confidence working the the printer to make sure the job is done right. Based on your location, I was going to recommend the New Lab in SF but it appears to be out of business.
I have done business with Calypso( Santa Cruz, CA) and Laser Light Photographic(Aptos, CA). Unfortunately, Calypso went out of business early this year. All the clients were transferred to West Coast Imaging(Oakhurst, CA- between Yosemite and Fresno). http://www.westcoastimaging.com/wci/page/services/products.html
I personally like Laser Light since they are located in between work and home. And, more importantly, they do excellent work.http://www.laslight.com/

                                      Good Luck,
                                       Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 17, 2010)

Depends on your definition of quality of course, but you might also look at Costco if one is nearby and you are a member. They are darn good (not great, not like a real pro lab), and really cheap. Most importantly they (unlike many others) will let you turn off color correction from their order page, so they go straight through with your color management (and they publish ICC profiles).

At $1.49 for an 8x12 (with tax but no shipping) it is awfully cheap for good quality prints. I wouldn't put them up against a Bay Photo perhaps, but I frequently do EZ Prints from Smugmug, and I am not sure I could tell the difference on a standard sort of print (EZ Prints has a LOT more features to offer of course).


----------

